
Show HN: McPiper – monitor Gitlab CI/CD pipelines from macOS status bar - gerlv
https://www.mcpiper.app/
======
gerlv
Hey Hacker News,

I'm Oleg, maker of McPiper. I've built it to help me monitor GitLab pipelines.
While coding I don't look at my emails and I was missing failed pipeline
notifications.

McPiper is macOS app that lives in the status bar and when a pipeline fails it
will highlight it in red and will show the notification.

Let me know if you have any questions or comments.

I also plan to add GitHub Actions soon. Let me know if you like to see any
other CI / CD tool.

